# Smoking in Japan 1 year later



## circuit theory (Sep 26, 2010)

Hello everyone,

It has now been about 1 year since I first got my smoker and since I started smoking here in Japan. I must say, developing an interest in smoking has had a direct effect on my health...hahaha In other words I find myself spending the weekends smoking, eating, drinking, and then more smoking 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






It is difficult to find large cuts of meat here in Japan but I have managed to find most of what I look for or something very close to what I look for.  For example, I was unable to find pork shoulders with the bone in but did find boneless shoulder blocks. Currently I am searching for whole chickens but it seems they are very pricee out here (apprx $23-$27)

Salmon is by far the easiest for me to come by and also a pleasure to eat!

ABT's are most likely the source of my weight gain over the past year 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Terydactile eggs/ meatloafs are always great!

Ribs are also pretty pricee out here but I can't refuse my family the pleasure of eating them.

This craze of smoking has lead me to start growing peppers from seeds.  I tried to grow Poblano, Jalapeno, early jalapeno, serrano, and anaheim peppers.  We had a very very hot summer here in Japan and my lack of experience lead to a large majority of my plants dying, most likely due to putting them outside in the garden to early. Out of about 12 plants I have 7 plants alive and kickin.  The early Jalapenos true to their name were the first to produce peppers. This was as of last week.  Hopefully the rest will start producing any day now.

Future plans include: chicken, Whale (for research purposes only), eel, and bear or boar depending on when I am able to get my hands on some.

Ok enough talk for now. Here are some pics I have accumulated over the last year.


----------



## rw willy (Sep 26, 2010)

Very nice.  I bet the neighbors are enjoying your efforts.


----------



## circuit theory (Sep 26, 2010)

I am uploading more pics to post up very soon.


----------



## circuit theory (Sep 26, 2010)

I have had quite a few strange looks from neighbors hahahaha but I have also been able to strike up some good conversations with neighbors about smoking.


----------



## circuit theory (Sep 26, 2010)

First salmon smoke, using Sakura/ Cherry blossom wood chips.  I have since given up on these chips because they are a hastle to deal with. I now use split wood and or sometimes chunks









First pork attemp with these little guys. This was a trial run to test out the above pictured rubs I had mixed.


----------



## circuit theory (Sep 26, 2010)

One of the pork bits for a taste test.



Wifey taking a peek at the progress.



There is a lack of Ovens in Japan so we decided to bake some cookies and banana bread in the smoker (no smoke used)

The cookies were great but the bread did not rise as much as I hoped.





Some other larger pork cuts getting a mustard bath before the rub.


----------



## circuit theory (Sep 26, 2010)

Wife and her friend enjoying the "Crazy round eye" food preperation.



Wifes friend and I ejoying a quick break.



Not sure what to call this cut of meat in english.  It is called "chashu" in Japanese and is used in Ramen noodle dishes.
I decided to unwrap it rub it and then tie it again. It is very fatty and is pork.  It turned out very good but could have used a little more time in the smoker.



On this day we had a couple friends over for a Smoke party.









This is when things started to get a bit crowded


----------



## meateater (Sep 26, 2010)

Looking good, thanks for sharing.


----------



## circuit theory (Sep 26, 2010)

appetizer plate for the party



table set for the 6 of us (lunch and appetizers) dinner would be the larger meats.



dinner still not done


----------



## circuit theory (Sep 26, 2010)

some unique grilles, and smokers I came across out in the country side.


----------



## dave54 (Sep 26, 2010)

I;m impressed with what you have for meat choice ,Id say your doing great


----------



## circuit theory (Sep 26, 2010)

Smoked Crab and Smoked Whisky BBQ baked beans

The crab was very good, it was steamed as usual and then chilled, after chilling I smoked it for an hour and a half at about 180-200 degrees. I had a noticeable smoke flavor which was great with butter!

The Whiskey BBQ baked beans with a bacon blanket has become a house and personal favorite!



Meatloaf wrapped in bacon smothered in BBQ sauce and smoked.

This was also a house favorite, I need to do another one of these ASAP.


----------



## circuit theory (Sep 26, 2010)

OH I almost forgot the smoked Jalapeno and misc vege relish for the meatloaf.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 26, 2010)

It all looks great and those smokers are cool


----------



## rdknb (Sep 26, 2010)

WOW!!! that all looks great


----------



## smoke_chef (Sep 26, 2010)

Awesome job with the smoker. You've got some good Q there!

I've never been to Japan but I have had the good fortune to travel internationally with business. I know shopping for things we take for granted here can be a challenge abroad. I sure miss traveling though!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 26, 2010)

Dang that looks good. I really glad to hear that your able to find most of the cuts you need.


----------



## circuit theory (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now I need to get some of the more exotic meats and see what happens.

Cheese would also be fun to try this fall/winter.

I tried to smoke some Wasabi which is similar to horseradish I believe.

It did not turn out to great.

Does anyone have any tips on good ways to smoke root type plants like that?

I figure if i cold smoke Wasabi next time like cheese then I may be able to keep it moist still and then

whip up a batch of smoked Wasabi for Sushi/ Sashimi.


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow CT it looks like you had a good year of smoking! Thanks for sharing a the Q-view with us.


----------



## circuit theory (Sep 27, 2010)

By the way, any other new guys viewing this:

I highly advise taking the 5 day smoking course! It has made learning to smoke and exerimenting with recipes a breeze


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 27, 2010)

What a great assembly of pics from your smokes, and the Q is really appealing. Thanks for sharing it all with us here at the SMF. I can see that you'll have continued success in your Q'ing. It's all good my friend.


----------



## chefrob (Sep 27, 2010)

very cool pics........thx for sharing!


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 3, 2010)

That is very cool,thanks for sharing.Loved the pics


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 3, 2010)

I will tell you this that you have just thoughly impressed me with your smoking skills. Your food looks great and that first piece of pork sure looked like Wagu to me withall that veiny marbling. Your meatloaf looks to die for with a great smoke ring. How do your wife and her friends like this western way of smoking???


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow CT those are some great pics you have there. I can see it really takes a big investment in time and $ for you to smoke there. Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## ddigitalpimp (Oct 4, 2010)

i got a kick out of those smokers/cookers.  q-view looks great too.


----------



## circuit theory (Nov 2, 2010)

MBalli3011:  Thank for the kind words!  You asked what my wife and friends out here think. Well they all are pretty shocked since I am known as a gearhead and can more often than not be seen covered in grease from working on my and others cars hahaha. So to say the least most people including myself, never expected me to be cooking!  I hear a lot of lip service about how I should try to sell the stuff here but I really dont have the slightest idea of how to go about selling it or opening a restaurant here in japan.  This having been my frist year of smoking I would like to get some more experience and try out all kinds of foods on the smoker.  The pork you mentioned was just a local pork from a farmers market.  I can get Wagyu and other high end beef or pork here in Japan but have not felt the need to spend high dollars on something that I will be adding lots of spices to.

Once again thanks for looking guys!


----------



## brdprey (Nov 2, 2010)

im seeing a link to your smoking...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  the red wine...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  no seriously

nice set of qview that was awesome, the back ground looks so green like seattle country side.

some of those cookers looked like home wood burners used for heating or are they bbq's

all in all loved the whole thing , thanks for sharing


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 2, 2010)

Great pictures CT !

Thanks a lot for showing!  I like the hands, feet, and knees on the cookers!

Bearcarver


----------



## squirrel (Nov 3, 2010)

Awesome looking stuff sir! I would love to visit Japan. I bet you get some awesome sushi. Those grills/smokers were really cool. I wish I could find someone to build me one in the shape of a squirrel! Thanks for sharing all your great smokes. Looks like you need to getter a bigger smoker or get a second one at the rate you're going!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 3, 2010)

circuit theory said:


> First salmon smoke, using Sakura/ Cherry blossom wood chips.  I have since given up on these chips because they are a hastle to deal with. I now use split wood and or sometimes chunks


circuit theory,

You may already know this, but others might not:

At the risk of sounding like a know-it-all, it's good to avoid the gray (or dark) colored meat in most fish, like you see going up the middle of these two nice pieces of Salmon. That is the fat, and if there are any toxic substances in a fish (which nowadays there usually is), that is where it is stored. It usually scrapes off easily, and the color makes it easy to tell the good from the bad. This stuff is especially bad for pregnant women, and women of childbearing age should also avoid it.

Thanks again for the great pics,

Bear


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 3, 2010)

circuit theory said:


> Thanks for all the kind words everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW... great busy year under your belt there! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





For the wasabi, I would suggest you take a page from Squirrels book. Cold smoke dry wasabi powder, then use that to make wasabi paste - she did it with flour.


----------



## realtorterry (Nov 3, 2010)

WOW great entrance!! Welcome indeed!! Nice qview


----------



## circuit theory (Nov 4, 2010)

Bearcarver:  Thank you for the info. I did not know that about the grey fatty area!  That is very useful information. 
Once again thank you!

PS: Noting your screenname on here, have you by any chance smoked bear meat?  I would be interested in how it went if you have.

Thanks

Tom


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 4, 2010)

circuit theory said:


> Bearcarver:  Thank you for the info. I did not know that about the grey fatty area!  That is very useful information.
> Once again thank you!
> 
> PS: Noting your screenname on here, have you by any chance smoked bear meat?  I would be interested in how it went if you have.
> ...


Nope--I haven't had any bear meat since the 70s, and it was just roasted--I liked it.

"Screen-name"---I used to do my bearcarving with chainsaws.

Click on pic to zoom in:


----------



## shellbellc (Jan 20, 2011)

Great looking smoking sessions.  I agree, that pork in the first pic look like it had a lot of marbling!  I wonder what kind of pigs your local guy has...Where in Japan are you?  I spent a year in Okinawa.  Loved it there.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 20, 2011)

With all the obstacles you had to overcome, you sure produced some good looking Q. The smoker with the pig face was way cool!


----------



## mudduck (Jan 20, 2011)

CT

love the pics great smokes would love to see more pics of japan

you do not look japanese how did you end up there and  how long you ben there

are you going to stay


----------



## mudduck (Jan 20, 2011)

mudduck said:


> CT
> 
> love the pics great smokes would love to see more pics of japan
> 
> ...


what kine of cars do you build


----------



## alelover (Jan 20, 2011)

Great year of smoking you had there CT. Everything looks scrumptious. Look forward to more. Hey Bear, those bears are awesome. You are quite a gifted fellow it appears.


----------



## circuit theory (Sep 26, 2010)

Hello everyone,

It has now been about 1 year since I first got my smoker and since I started smoking here in Japan. I must say, developing an interest in smoking has had a direct effect on my health...hahaha In other words I find myself spending the weekends smoking, eating, drinking, and then more smoking 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






It is difficult to find large cuts of meat here in Japan but I have managed to find most of what I look for or something very close to what I look for.  For example, I was unable to find pork shoulders with the bone in but did find boneless shoulder blocks. Currently I am searching for whole chickens but it seems they are very pricee out here (apprx $23-$27)

Salmon is by far the easiest for me to come by and also a pleasure to eat!

ABT's are most likely the source of my weight gain over the past year 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Terydactile eggs/ meatloafs are always great!

Ribs are also pretty pricee out here but I can't refuse my family the pleasure of eating them.

This craze of smoking has lead me to start growing peppers from seeds.  I tried to grow Poblano, Jalapeno, early jalapeno, serrano, and anaheim peppers.  We had a very very hot summer here in Japan and my lack of experience lead to a large majority of my plants dying, most likely due to putting them outside in the garden to early. Out of about 12 plants I have 7 plants alive and kickin.  The early Jalapenos true to their name were the first to produce peppers. This was as of last week.  Hopefully the rest will start producing any day now.

Future plans include: chicken, Whale (for research purposes only), eel, and bear or boar depending on when I am able to get my hands on some.

Ok enough talk for now. Here are some pics I have accumulated over the last year.


----------



## rw willy (Sep 26, 2010)

Very nice.  I bet the neighbors are enjoying your efforts.


----------



## circuit theory (Sep 26, 2010)

I am uploading more pics to post up very soon.


----------



## circuit theory (Sep 26, 2010)

I have had quite a few strange looks from neighbors hahahaha but I have also been able to strike up some good conversations with neighbors about smoking.


----------



## circuit theory (Sep 26, 2010)

First salmon smoke, using Sakura/ Cherry blossom wood chips.  I have since given up on these chips because they are a hastle to deal with. I now use split wood and or sometimes chunks









First pork attemp with these little guys. This was a trial run to test out the above pictured rubs I had mixed.


----------



## circuit theory (Sep 26, 2010)

One of the pork bits for a taste test.



Wifey taking a peek at the progress.



There is a lack of Ovens in Japan so we decided to bake some cookies and banana bread in the smoker (no smoke used)

The cookies were great but the bread did not rise as much as I hoped.





Some other larger pork cuts getting a mustard bath before the rub.


----------



## circuit theory (Sep 26, 2010)

Wife and her friend enjoying the "Crazy round eye" food preperation.



Wifes friend and I ejoying a quick break.



Not sure what to call this cut of meat in english.  It is called "chashu" in Japanese and is used in Ramen noodle dishes.
I decided to unwrap it rub it and then tie it again. It is very fatty and is pork.  It turned out very good but could have used a little more time in the smoker.



On this day we had a couple friends over for a Smoke party.









This is when things started to get a bit crowded


----------



## meateater (Sep 26, 2010)

Looking good, thanks for sharing.


----------



## circuit theory (Sep 26, 2010)

appetizer plate for the party



table set for the 6 of us (lunch and appetizers) dinner would be the larger meats.



dinner still not done


----------



## circuit theory (Sep 26, 2010)

some unique grilles, and smokers I came across out in the country side.


----------



## dave54 (Sep 26, 2010)

I;m impressed with what you have for meat choice ,Id say your doing great


----------



## circuit theory (Sep 26, 2010)

Smoked Crab and Smoked Whisky BBQ baked beans

The crab was very good, it was steamed as usual and then chilled, after chilling I smoked it for an hour and a half at about 180-200 degrees. I had a noticeable smoke flavor which was great with butter!

The Whiskey BBQ baked beans with a bacon blanket has become a house and personal favorite!



Meatloaf wrapped in bacon smothered in BBQ sauce and smoked.

This was also a house favorite, I need to do another one of these ASAP.


----------



## circuit theory (Sep 26, 2010)

OH I almost forgot the smoked Jalapeno and misc vege relish for the meatloaf.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 26, 2010)

It all looks great and those smokers are cool


----------



## rdknb (Sep 26, 2010)

WOW!!! that all looks great


----------



## smoke_chef (Sep 26, 2010)

Awesome job with the smoker. You've got some good Q there!

I've never been to Japan but I have had the good fortune to travel internationally with business. I know shopping for things we take for granted here can be a challenge abroad. I sure miss traveling though!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 26, 2010)

Dang that looks good. I really glad to hear that your able to find most of the cuts you need.


----------



## circuit theory (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now I need to get some of the more exotic meats and see what happens.

Cheese would also be fun to try this fall/winter.

I tried to smoke some Wasabi which is similar to horseradish I believe.

It did not turn out to great.

Does anyone have any tips on good ways to smoke root type plants like that?

I figure if i cold smoke Wasabi next time like cheese then I may be able to keep it moist still and then

whip up a batch of smoked Wasabi for Sushi/ Sashimi.


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow CT it looks like you had a good year of smoking! Thanks for sharing a the Q-view with us.


----------



## circuit theory (Sep 27, 2010)

By the way, any other new guys viewing this:

I highly advise taking the 5 day smoking course! It has made learning to smoke and exerimenting with recipes a breeze


----------

